# Problem mit UTF8

## oscarwild

Hallo,

seit langem habe ich mir mal wieder neue Hardware zugelegt, und bei der Gelegenheit mein System komplett neu aufgesetzt.

Leider schaffe ich es einfach nicht, utf8-kodierte Sonderzeichen unter KDE (z.B. Konsole, KWrite, ...) korrekt dargestellt zu bekommen. Es erscheinen stattdessen nur die Rohzeichen, also "Ã¤Ã¶Ã¼Ã" anstelle von "äöüß", sowohl bei Dateinamen, als auch bei Tastatureingaben. Interessanterweise funktionieren die Sonderzeichen dagegen im Browser (FF), als auch in der Textkonsole (außerhalb von X) einwandfrei.

Bei der Lokalisierung habe ich mich eigentlich schon an das Gentoo UTF8-Guide gehalten.

Meine locales sehen folgendermaßen aus:

```
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Es kann sich eigentlich nur um eine vergessene Kleinigkeit handeln - wer kann mir einen Tipp geben?

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## Jimini

Hast du KDE angepasst, d.h. kde-l10n installiert und die Länder- und Spracheinstellungen nach deinen Wünschen eingestellt?

MfG Jimini

----------

## oscarwild

Ja, kde-l10n ist installiert, Länder- und Spracheinstellungen sind auf deutsch gestellt.

Daran dürfte es aber generell nicht liegen, utf8 bietet ja gerade den Vorteil, Sonderzeichen unabhängig von der Spracheinstellung zu codieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein Schuss ins blaue:

Ist im Kernel evtl. noch was anderes als default gesetzt?

Hier funkt es mit 

```
 $ zgrep NLS_DEFAULT /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"
```

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo,

habe den Fehler gefunden. 

/etc/locale.gen:

```

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8       # so funktionierts

#de_DE.UTF-8 ISO-8859-1 # so natürlich nicht

```

Ich hatte die Datei x-mal offen, und den Wald vor Bäumen nicht gesehen...

Trotzdem vielen Dank!

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

